# D6 - manual



## ssphoenix (Oct 20, 2011)

Any chance i could find a manual? Got a used one but no manual. Thanks much.


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

The link to the manual does not work. Can you repost? I just bought a used D6 too and need a manual. Any idea how you remove the cap on the Fork? I want to change the stem.


----------



## ssphoenixa (Jul 25, 2010)

BikerNutz77 said:


> The link to the manual does not work. Can you repost? I just bought a used D6 too and need a manual. Any idea how you remove the cap on the Fork? I want to change the stem.


Hi there, the cable going through the fork can be disconnected if you still have the adapter. The cap can be unscreed just like any normal thread screw but you would need a big enough channel lock pliers to grab the lip. Typically it shouldnt be very tight as it does not hold anything other covering the fork. 

Let me know if this helps. I've took mine appart many times.


----------



## yoshinbox (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree, the LBS told me to use spanners but I just ended up resetting the headset bearing preload using household vice grips around the cap. I protected the cap finish by covering it with a cotton towel and then the vice grips around that (it doesn't have to be too tight to be able to grip it).


----------

